# Of Thieves, Noble and the Righteous



## dog45 (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the city of Port-A-Lucine, or simply Lucine as the locals call it. If you're here looking for tales of adventure and daring, you've come to the right place. For those of you unitiated with the fine city of Lucine, browse through the selections in the Geography section. For more information on the key figures and groups that live in and control the city, go to Organizations. Our most prized items here are the collections of journals of many an adventurer, such as yourself. What draws people to this coastal city remains a mystery, but the trials and tribulations they go through never cease to amaze me. Relax and have a cup of coffee while you're here, because you might find yourself staying for a while. 

Best Regards,​
Master Librarian, Strauss De'Alhous 

note found next to a tray of coffee on the front desk​
*The Setup*: PbP game in the Dementlieu domain of Ravenloft
*The Deal*: 3 characters of 8th level
*The Payoff*: Intrigue/Adventure and the battle for your soul

---------------------------

 - There will be 3 characters in this game, each of a different Archetype. 
 - I have created organizations within the city for each character to be affliated with. More than one character may choose a single organization, but only one per character.
 - Sources allowed: PHB, DMG, Ravenloft Campaign Setting, Ravenloft Players Handbook, Champions of Darkness, Heroes of Light, Van Richtens Arsenal Vol I. Material from other WoTC sources will probably be allowed upon review - I simply want to limit the initial crazyness.
 - Races allowed: Human
 - Alignment: any
 - Stats: 32 pt buy
 - Gold: 27,000 (no more than 1/2 on single item)
 - XP: 32,000

[sblock=Archetypes]
*The Thief*: Not all feel that society has a place for them. Working all day, and retiring when you're dead doesn't appeal or make sense to them. Instead, they often feel that society owes them, and will work toward that end of getting what they believe is deserved. Not always following the law, and definately following their own whims, thieves fill the place in society of chaos, providing the much needed reminder that life is suffering, only broken up by brief moments of hapiness.

*The Noble*: There is a common rule among the rich and elite called the Golden Rule; those that have the gold make the rules. Certainly in todays modern cities you can find this being applied everyday, but no place is it more common than in the houses and businesses of the nobles. Born into wealth and bred to be regal, those fortunate enough to taste of lifes finest will do anything within their power to make sure that is where they'll stay.

*The Righteous*: Where would man be without his gods? Some say in ruin, others say in paradise, while others still have no opinion at all. For the ones who cannot envision a world without their god, these are often called to become messengers, bearers of their dietys light, or in some cases, darkness. What drives these people to dedicate their whole lives to something beyond themselves?
[/sblock]


[sblock=Organizations]

*Organizations*​      Each organization has it's own problems and hidden agendas. Select one for your character to be affiliated with. Exactly how you are affiliated with them is for you to decide. Be wise in this decision, for it will shape your game more so than any other choice. Also, keep in mind that while you may be allies with your own group, others may hate you for no other reason than that. Choose your friends carefully, for it often doesn't take much for them to become enemies. 

*Church of Ezra*​      The majority of the population follows the teachings of the goddess Ezra. There are more than one interpretation of their deity's message, however. This church in Lucine is the main branch for all of Dementlieu, and here she is a merciful goddess who left the company of her heartless brothers and sisters to help the mortal man realize his true nature. What man's true nature and divinity is remains openly debated, in the coffee houses as well as the chapel. 

      The Cardnial is Gerald LeBlanc, a humble man of the cloth that has been serving Ezra since he was a young boy. Now well into his 70's, LeBlanc has let nearly all of his duties be handled by his slightly younger and ambitious Arch-Bishop, Francis Roellier, who is in his mid 50's. The Arch-Bishop has been consolidating his powers behind Cardinal LeBlanc's back for years, making alliances with numerous guilds and organizations in the city; some well-known and respected, and others only whispered about.

*Cult of the Morninglord*​      The Morninglord promises the coming dawn with an optimistic message of hope and kindness. Appearing in the past as a humanoid form that shines brightly, the Morninglord has protected the helpless from the horrors of the night. Although the faith of the Morninglord started far to the southeast of Dementlieu, it's teachings and clerics have been welcomed in nearly all the cities the cult has spread to. The reason for this surprising acceptance may be more than just holy writ. It is said that the true followes of the Morninglord take their gods appearances literally, and spend the nights hunting the horrors as he did. This rumor hasn't been confirmed, but that cult seems to recruit new converts wherever it goes, seemingly without advertising. 

      The local chapter in Lucine has been slow to gain acceptance because of the already established Church of Ezra. Some wonder why the Morninglord's clerics came here in the first place, although no one is openly hostile to the small parish or its priest, Michael O'Hare.  

*Emerald Eye*​      This thieves guild has a well-known reputation for its thefts, both grand and simple. Although the guild controls nearly all aspects of crime in the city, it is best known for it's daring jewel heists. The trademark of the jewel thieves within the Emerald Eye is a emerald stone, cut to resemble a cats eye. 

      Recently there have been arrests made of some of the guild's high profile jewel thieves, caught in the act. At each arrest, the Guards seemed to be right there when the thief tried to get away, even when no alarms had been tripped. 

*By the Moons Light*​      A band of local young nobles have formed themselves into a troupe of performers, and go by this name. Too bored from not having to work and too rich to know any better, this group of young adults mainly lounge around their favored tavern reading each other their own poetry. There seems to be a undertone of fascination with death that pervades all the writings that they share. Their group is loosely centered around a young man who goes by the name of Lucent Ardonis. 

*Society for the Advancement of Mankind*​      Not much is publicly known about this group, other than what they release about themselves. The Society has a house that they use as a meeting place to gather and discuss philosophical matters. Membership is open to most noble gentlemen, and members can be found in nearly all upper level positions of government, medicine, and trade. The Society occasionally sponsors days of volunteer work at the soup kitchens and they also work with the homeless shelters, most often providing substanstial financial support. 

      Not all believe the Society to merely be a charity-orientated gentlemans club. Some rumors are passed along that the initiation rites into the Society are steeped in occult practices and others offer that the whole Society is a front for open demonic worship. Such ideas are usually only told by those who have drunk too much, and are not paid any heed.

*Guards of the Watch*​      The city guard is organized under the firm hand of Chief Magistrate Harry Allen Fairweather, III. As a port city, the Guard is kept busy dealing with smuggling and all the usual petty crime of a large city. Citizens of Lucine know better then to travel alone at night, even though the Guard is out patrolling. The city's courtroom falls under the jurisdiction of the Guards of the Watch, so the Chief Magistrate is often indirectly the judge, jury and executioner. A cold man who gives no mercy to his criminals, the Chief Magistrate's sole failure has been to break the Emerald Eyes circle of crime. Recently, the Guard have managed to capture some of the thieves guild jewel thieves in the act, but neither the Chief Magistrate nor the Captain of the Guard will say how they caught them.

*Sir Richard's Knights*​      While the Guard is busy policing the city, the nobles often rely on their own protection forces. The largest of these such firms is Sir Richard's Knights. Richard isn't really a knight, and neither are his swords, but they are the best protection a noble family can buy. Sir Richard is a shrewd business man who trains his bodyguards to be deadly, effecient, and cold-blooded. Each contract agreement with a family specifically states what type of protection service is offered, and the terms and conditions cannot be changed without a totally new contract. It has happened where some of Sir Richard's Knights stood by and watched their charges get attacked or simply walked away because the client couldnt pay or the type of protection needed wasn't in the contract. 
[/sblock]




Other Notes:

This is a game of gothic horror, with plenty of social intrigue and moral ambiguities. There will be fights but its neither simply hack nor slash. Alignment in Ravenloft is sketchy. People define themselves by their actions, not an aura. The Power Check and Curse rules are in full effect. You may start your character with a single failed power check.

*edit*: Each character needs a chosen Path of Corruption. Create your own using the examples or select one of the 3 provided. You may end up never rolling/failing a powers check, but the potential is there. Look at it is your characters Dark Side, if that helps. I will provide some custom Paths later that you may choose from as well.

*edit2*: A note on Archetypes. Just because you're playing the Thief doesn't mean you have to have levels in Rogue. The archetypes provide a limited definition to your characters personality. The Righteous character could be a straight Fighter that is wholly dedicated to Ezra, for example.


The game will start a week before All Hollows Eve and the city is preparing a large celebration that will include a festival, Governors dinner, and a midnight parade. Previous years celebrations have been marked by violence and fires on Devils Night and the city is taking extra precautions to prevent that this year.


Post character submissions in this thread. I will review them on Monday the 27th and select 3 for the game. I'm going to keep recruitment open till next monday the 4th of december.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2006)

Sounds like a very interesting game. I'm a little short on time this week due to the holiday, but I'll try to get a submission together. I've got copies of the ravenloft books, but I have not played in the current version, my Ravenloft experiences are limited to original module and a little second edition.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 21, 2006)

Cool. Given the nature of the holidays this week, I'll probably extend the deadline for submissions. More time for turkey.


----------



## Thramzorean (Nov 22, 2006)

This looks excellent...  but Ravenloft is the one setting I refused to allow myself to buy any books hoping one day to find a good table top campaign run by a decent DM and come to it completely fresh... and have never found such a campaign... *&^%$#@!


----------



## dog45 (Nov 22, 2006)

Thramzorean: Don't Panic. If you want to play, I can help you with the Ravenloft differences. The first thing is that the domain where the game is, Dementlieu, is basically a dnd version of France during the renaissance. Magic is mostly Enchantments/Illusions used by performers and stage magicians. Firearms and fencing have mostly replaced big weapons and heavy armor. The movable printing press has been invented. Science is moving ahead of magic, with advances such as the pocket watch, microscope, and primitive steam engines.

A Power Check is a percentile die you roll whenever you perform specific acts. Examples include torture, casting a Evil or Necromantic spell, minor thievery or grave robbing. Each act has a percent value assigned to it. For example, if you commit unprovoked assault on an evil npc or monster, there is no power check. But unprovoked assault on your family or an Innocent has a 3% chance that the Dark Powers that rule over ravenloft have noticed your evil act and "reward" you for it. The Paths of Corruption are that reward. The path can be reversed, and characters can climb back up from the depths of their depravity. There are some actions that are considered Acts of Ultimate Darkness - you automatically fail those power checks.

It may sound complicated, but its pretty simple. What kind of character were you thinking about playing?


----------



## Bloodcookie (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey, I'm a longtime Ravenloft fan, and this looks quite interesting  I've written up a background to fill the "noble" position, I wasn't sure if you also wanted character sheets at this stage or not.

*Leothar Falcqon*
The offspring of the wealthy seem pathologically prone to a number of social ills.  A steady supply of cash, and no need to work for any of it, generates an abundance of free time in which to gamble, drink, and get young women into trouble.  The scion of an affluent shipping dynasty, Leothar Falcqon did most of these things in his youth.  However, being somewhat more intellectually curious than his peers, his interest was eventually drawn to a disreputable activity of a completely different sort – magic.  

It grew from simple curiosity, and the giddy excitement that comes with learning a secret.  Leothar would loiter around backstage after prestidigitators’ performances at the local theater, asking to be shown how their tricks were done, only to meet with the dismissive laughter of the itinerant conjurors and illusionists there.  Leothar’s aristocratic sense of entitlement, however, made him quite determined, and one evening fate took pity on him.  The magician – obviously a particularly talented one, as some of his “illusions” left scorch-marks on the stage – heard out Leothar’s pleading request with an indulgent smirk and, after making a brief show of careful consideration, agreed to take him on as an apprentice.  The truth was, the magician, Maromar (“The Magnificent”) Tarmikos, saw much of himself in the eager young dilettante – not to mention the fact that he could really use the tutoring income to supplement the meager profits from his shows.

Leothar learned quickly, picking up the rudimentary slight of hand fundamental to the trade, as well as the means of crafting honest-to-goodness _magical_ illusions and conjurations.  After a time, Maromar was prepared to move on to a new town, and welcomed Leothar along as his assistant.  This arrangement lasted for all of a month before the two split over a financial disagreement.  Leothar set off on an independent career, traveling around the more civilized parts of Dementlieu and Lamordia for several years, augmenting his “repertoire” on the sly from fellow practitioners; he was quite astonished to discover that it was possible to do more – _much_ more – than simply make his hat float across the stage, or seem to disappear, and this only fed his desire to explore the limits of just what _could_ be done. 

Now, he has returned home, and is eager to ply his trade for the crowds drawn in by the autumn festivities.  It isn’t the money – little as there is to be made – that Leothar loves about what he does; he’s been independently wealthy his entire life.  No, he is motivated solely by the thrill and sense of recognition that comes with awing the crowd, something he knows he could never experience living passively behind gilded walls.  To that end, he has fallen in with a local group of young performers with backgrounds similar to his own, calling themselves By the Moon’s Light.  Their art tends more toward the mundane than his, but they assure one another an audience and social outlet, at least.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 23, 2006)

Bloodcookie: That looks great. Go ahead and crunch the numbers. Also, what kind of Corruption Path do you think Leothar would take? I encourage you to make your own following the examples in the ravenloft PHB.

If anyone has ever played the White Wolf game Wraith: The Oblivion, I'm looking for something like the Shadows from that game for your Corruption Paths. It's the evil, twisted aspect of your characters personality that they give in to or let take over.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wraith:_The_Oblivion

[sblock=Bloodcookie]A little info on your group. Imagine a group of jaded rich 20-somethings that hang around coffee shops all day and write morose and morbid poetry. They idolize their leader and seek to please him constantly with gifts, adoration, their time and utter devotion. He has them perform little tasks for him, and they are eager to do so.[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodcookie (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok, here we go:


```
[B]Name:[/B] Leothar Falcqon
[B]Class:[/B] Wizard 8
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Neutral
[B]Deity:[/B] none

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 8        [B]XP:[/B] 32000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (4p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP:[/B] 33 (8d4+8)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (4p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/--
[B]Int:[/B] 20 +5 (10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save DC:[/B] +5(+6 illusion, divination)
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +2    +0    +0    +0    14
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2    +2    +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2    +2    +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      6    +2    +2    +10

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical	   Range Inc.     Type[/B]
mstrwrk. pistol           +6       1d10     x3            50ft.          Piercing

[B]Languages:[/B] Mordentish[native], Darkonese, Falkovian, Halfling, Lamordian 

[B]Abilities:[/B] Human: Extra feat at first level (already included),
Four extra skill points at first level (already included),
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)

	        Wizard: may acquire familiar,
Bonus Feats (already included),High intelligence gains bonus spells daily

[b]Spellbook:[/b]
0: all
1: Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Identify, Magic Missile, Ventriloquism
2: Detect Thoughts, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, See Invisibility
3: Dispel Magic, Fly, Gaseous Form, Major Image
4: Greater Invisibility, Phantasmal Killer, Scrying, Shout

[b]Spells Memorized:[/b]
0: Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation
1: Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Magic Missile, Ventriloquism
2: Detect Thoughts, Hypnotic Pattern, Scorching Ray, See Invisibility
3: Dispel Magic, Fly, Gaseous Form, Major Image
4: Greater Invisibility, Phantasmal Killer, Scrying, Shout

[B]Feats:[/B] Exotic Weapon Proficiency (pistol)  
Spell Focus (illusion)  
Spell Focus (divination)  
Scribe Scroll [free to wizard] 
Empower Spell  
Extend Spell 


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 67       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 11/5.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration		    11     +2         13
Decipher Script             11     +5         16
Knowledge(arcana)           11     +5         16
Knowledge(geography)        4      +5         9
Knowledge(local)            4      +5         9
Knowledge(nobility)         4      +5         9
Profession(stage magician)  11     +2         13
Spellcraft                  11     +5   +2*   18
*[Knowledge(arcane) synergy]

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
mstrwrk. pistol(loaded)  550gp    3lb
spell component pouch     5gp    2lb
Amulet of health +2    4000gp      -
Bracers of Armor +2    4000gp    1lb
Gloves of Dexterity +2 4000gp      -
Headband of Intellect +2 4000gp    -
Cloak of Resistance +2 4000gp    1lb
Entertainer's Outfit        -      -
Heward's Handy Haversack 2000gp  5lb
--bullets(10)               3gp    2lb
--silver bullets(5)     7gp 5sp    1lb
--cold iron bullets(5)      3gp    1lb
--powderhorn              35gp    2lb
--spellbook                   -     3lb
--2'x4' silver mirror    1000gp   ~32lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]12lb      [B]Money:[/B] 3396gp 5sp -cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               33   66   100   200   500

[B]Age:[/B] 26
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 140lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] green
[B]Hair:[/B] black
[B]Skin:[/B] light
```

*Appearance:*A tall, lean, swaggering fellow. Flashing green eyes beneath angular black brows,
medium-length black hair swept straight back, and a neatly trimmed moustache and goatee. Tends to wear
stylish black suits highlighted by brightly colored or otherwise gaudy vests. Habitually touches and
straightens his golden _Headband_, sporting a central emerald, which he thinks makes him look quite
dashing and mysterious.

*Background:*The offspring of the wealthy seem pathologically prone to a number of social ills. A steady supply of cash, and no need to work for any of it, generates an abundance of free time in which to gamble, drink, and get young women into trouble. The scion of an affluent shipping dynasty, Leothar Falcqon did most of these things in his youth. However, being somewhat more intellectually curious than his peers, his interest was eventually drawn to a disreputable activity of a completely different sort – magic. 

It grew from simple curiosity, and the giddy excitement that comes with learning a secret. Leothar would loiter around backstage after prestidigitators’ performances at the local theater, asking to be shown how their tricks were done, only to meet with the dismissive laughter of the itinerant conjurors and illusionists there. Leothar’s aristocratic sense of entitlement, however, made him quite determined, and one evening fate took pity on him. The magician – obviously a particularly talented one, as some of his “illusions” left scorch-marks on the stage – heard out Leothar’s pleading request with an indulgent smirk and, after making a brief show of careful consideration, agreed to take him on as an apprentice. The truth was, the magician, Maromar (“The Magnificent”) Tarmikos, saw much of himself in the eager young dilettante – not to mention the fact that he could really use the tutoring income to supplement the meager profits from his shows.

Leothar learned quickly, picking up the rudimentary slight of hand fundamental to the trade, as well as the means of crafting honest-to-goodness _magical_ illusions and conjurations. After a time, Maromar was prepared to move on to a new town, and welcomed Leothar along as his assistant. This arrangement lasted for all of a month before the two split over a financial disagreement. Leothar set off on an independent career, traveling around the more civilized parts of Dementlieu and Lamordia for several years, augmenting his “repertoire” on the sly from fellow practitioners; he was quite astonished to discover that it was possible to do more – _much_ more – than simply make his hat float across the stage, or seem to disappear, and this only fed his desire to explore the limits of just what _could_ be done. 

Now, he has returned home, and is eager to ply his trade for the crowds drawn in by the autumn festivities. It isn’t the money – little as there is to be made – that Leothar loves about what he does; he’s been independently wealthy his entire life. No, he is motivated solely by the thrill and sense of recognition that comes with awing the crowd, something he knows he could never experience living passively behind gilded walls. To that end, he has fallen in with a local group of young performers with backgrounds similar to his own, calling themselves By the Moon’s Light. Their art tends more toward the mundane than his, but they assure one another an audience and social outlet, at least.

*Corruption*
As for the Path of Corruption, here's what I came up with; it's supposed to represent the selfish pursuit of arcane power, without regard for the danger it may pose to others. It seemed fitting for a somewhat self-centered character with an innocent (for now ) fascination with exploring the limits of magic. 
[sblock]1: +2 spellcraft // character becomes more detached from the concerns and welfare of others

2: +4 spellcraft // character becomes overtly dismissive of others: -2 Cha

3: detect magic at will // character perceives others as jealous, and intentionally obstructing his progress: Paranoia madness condition

4: +8 Int // character becomes incredibly self-absorbed, often at his own peril: -6 Wis

5: +1 level of Wizard // character will do anything to gain what he seeks: alignment shifts to neutral evil[/sblock]


----------



## Erland (Nov 25, 2006)

I agree, it sounds like an interesting idea.  I, also, am not particularly familiar with Ravenloft, but I've been toying with a rogue/duelist type of character which sounds appropriate for the setting.  Here's my take on the Thief archetype:

*Philippe Fitzroi*
One of the innumerable waifs who run the streets almost unnoticed, Philippe survived childhood on his wits, charm, and whatever he could steal or scrounge.  The specific circumstances which left him a homeless orphan are lost to time.  He vaguely remembers a woman, attractive but old before her time, who must be his mother, and a succession of men (relatives?  johns?), culminated by noise, chaos, and then silence - the silence of the grave.  Perhaps his mother was a whore killed by a customer, or a laundry wench taken by plague, or something else entirely - whatever, it didn't make any difference in the day-to-day struggle for survival, so it was quickly forgotten, pushed aside by more important concerns.

Philippe is not even his real name, just the latest in a long line of psuedonyms taken for a month, a day, or just a night.  Whatever name his parent(s) gave him is long forgotten, along with the memories of his parents themselves.  To himself, the boy borrowed the name of the small falcons he saw flying through the streets - Kestrel, or even just Kes.  He envied the birds their ability to fly away from the suffering Kes lived in every day.

Not surprisingly, Kes fell into a gang of children and learned how to steal, scam, and hide.  In spite of his skills and natural talent, he would probably have died of hunger some harsh winter, had he not caught the eye of an out-of-favor fencing master.  The way the boy moved suggested unrealized potential to the foreigner.  Under Abban Faria's instruction, the boy learned to pass in civilized company, in addition to swordplay.

Now, Philippe travels the outskirts of upper class society, passing himself off as the illegitimate son of aristocracy.  He joins with the noble youths in their various passtimes, including the group calling themselves By the Moons Light.  His performances, when called upon to directly participate, approach Death from the point of view of that notable himself - the hunter rather than hunted, predator rather than prey.

Few observers would suspect the feral background of the dashing young man.  Fewer still would suspect the envy and contempt he holds for his so-called peers.

Kes holds equal loathing for the Guards and the formal Thieves Guilds - the one for cuffing waifs to the side and trying to hide their need from "decent folk", the other for punishing the children for daring to impinge upon the Guild's trade in order to feed themselves.  Likewise, as the gods held no regard for the needs of children, now Kes has no regard for the gods - so long as they have nothing to do with him, he'll have nothing to do with them, and that's the way he likes it.

He does have some small interest in two other groups.  He doesn't have the connections required to join the Society for the Advancement of Mankind, and he is deeply suspicious that their philanthropic overtures are merely for show, though part of him hopes otherwise.  He respects the abilities and detachment of Sir Richard's Knights, but dislikes the thought of having to serve and protect the nobility.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 26, 2006)

Bloodcookie: Looks good. I like the theme of the path - it definately fits your character.

Erland: nice story. I like the predator/prey angle. I'm working on a corruption path along those lines, but please create your own if you'd like to.

both:
[sblock]A little info on your group. Imagine a group of jaded rich 20-somethings that hang around coffee shops all day and write morose and morbid poetry. They idolize their leader and seek to please him constantly with gifts, adoration, their time and utter devotion. He has them perform little tasks for him, and they are eager to do so. *You don't have to play your character like the above description, but the rest of the group are sycophants of Lucent.* I have additional background on the group that I'll give you that only someone inside the group would know.[/sblock]


----------



## Erland (Nov 26, 2006)

Dog45, I'll probably need your help on the corruption path.  I'm interested in your predator path, but suspect that it won't be too appropriate; Philippe's practice is more of a rejection of the role of prey (hits too close to home) rather than any real identification with the role of predator.  What first comes to my mind is more of a revenge path - someone who's so sensitive to any slight (real or perceived) that he has to have revenge, no matter what the cost (a total obsession with getting "justice").  At least at first, revenge can be served cold; the end stage might be instantaneous rage at any offense.

I'm still tweaking the numbers, but the character will be 4th level Rogue, 2nd level Swashbuckler (Complete Warrior), 1st level Fighter, 1st level Duelist.  I should be able to finalize everything by tomorrow.


----------



## burnout02urza (Nov 27, 2006)

Hmmm...I was thinking of playing the role of 'the Noble' for this game; My initial idea is an extremist Inquisitor-Paladin, one slowly growing more and more worried at the increasing ambiguity of the world around him...And thus causing him to compensate with increasing harshness, as he strives to reshape his world according to his (rather narrow) views.

Alternatively, a reluctant Witch-Hunter...Who has discovered that he's actually gaining clerical powers.  

Along the same lines, the Path of Corruption would show an increasing detachment from conventional reality, in pursuit of perfect Order- Basically, straying from 'Good' to 'Law', with the final stage making the character either a bloody-handed messiah, or a complete drone.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 27, 2006)

[sblock=Erland]
*The Path of Revenge*
None of your gifts work against Innocents. The Charisma penalities stack, but don't apply to any Curse checks you may make. If you had a 16 CHA and now it's a 14, you still get the +3 bonus on your Curses checks.

Step 1: True Strike 1/day // Can only target someone who has injuried or insulted you.

Step 2: Voice of Wrath feat // Your voice turns dry and scratchy, -2 Cha

Step 3: Rage 1/day (as the spell) // Paranoia Madness effect

Step 4: Detect Thoughts 3/day // Evil alignment when planning or taking revenge,  -2 Cha

Step 5: Slay Living 1/day // -4 Wis, -2 Cha 

The idea behind this Path is that you can avoid using the gifts by changing your behavior, but the character probably won't. I put the 'no Innocents' clause in there as a target for your Paranoia.
[/sblock]


burnout02urza: I like the Paladin idea. I can easily see such a devoted person going over the edge. However, it seems like a better fit for the Righteous slot. What about the character do you think makes him fit Noble better?

Also, I extended the deadline till next monday to allow people more time to submit characters.


----------



## burnout02urza (Nov 28, 2006)

(Gah, I meant 'The Righteous'. Here's my character; I've striven to include the bonuses from his magic items, but feel to double-check if I miss anything.)

Christopher Van Edefelt

Male Human Fighter 2 / Paladin 6

Lawful Good

Representing burnout02urza 

Strength	(14) 16	(+2) + 1 
Dexterity	12	(+1)
Constitution	14	(+2)
Intelligence	14	(+2)
Wisdom	12	(+1)
Charisma	16	(+3)
	Size:	Medium
Height:	6' 2"
Weight:	210 lb
Skin:	Pale
Eyes:	Blue
Hair:	Light Brown; Straight; Beardless

Total Hit Points: 81 

Speed: 30 feet (40 ft With Full Plate/ Boots Of Striding & Springing)

Armor Class: 20 = 10 + 9 [full plate] +1 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 11

Flat-footed: 19

Initiative modifier:	+1	= +1 [dexterity] 

Fortitude save:	+13	= 8 [base] +2 [constitution] +3 [paladin charisma] 

Reflex save:	+6	= 2 [base] +1 [dexterity] +3 [paladin charisma] 

Will save:	+6	= 2 [base] +1 [wisdom] +3 [paladin charisma] 

Attack (handheld):	+11/+6	= 8 [base] +2 [strength] +1 [Gauntlets of Ogre Power]

Attack (unarmed):	+11/+6 	= 8 [base] +2 [strength] +1 [Gauntlets Of Ogre Power]

Attack (missile):	+9/+4	= 8 [base] +1 [dexterity] 

Grapple check:	+10/+5	= 8 [base] +2 [strength] 

Light load: 58 lb. or less

Medium load: 59-116 lb.

Heavy load: 117-175 lb.

Lift over head: 175 lb.

Lift off ground: 350 lb.

Push or drag: 875 lb.


Languages: Celestial 
                Common 
                Infernal 

*Weapons:*

_Silvered Dagger +11/+6 [1d4 + 1, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 10 ft., 1 lb., light, piercing] 

Sling +9/+4 [1d4, crit x2, range inc. 50 ft., 0 lb, bludgeoning] 

+1 Shock Bastard Sword +12/+7 [1d10 + 5, crit 17-20/x2, 6 lb., one-handed, slashing] _ 
*
Armor:*

_+1 Glamered Full plate armor [heavy; +9 AC; max dex +1; check penalty -6; 50 lb.] _ 

*Feats: * 

_Combat Expertise	

Improved Trip	

Exotic Weapon Proficiency	Weapon: Bastard Sword

Improved Critical x1	Weapon(s): Bastard Sword 

Power Attack	_

Cleave	


*Traits: * 

Skill Name	Key Ability	SkillModifier	Ability Modifier	Ranks	Misc.

Appraise  	Int	2 = 	+2	

Balance	             Dex*	1 = 	+1		

Bluff	             Cha	3 = 	+3		

Climb	             Str*	7 = 	+2	+5	

Concentration	Con	7 = 	+2	+5	

Diplomacy	Cha	15 = 	+3	+8	+2 [Knowledge, nobility] +2 [sense Motive] 

Disguise	             Cha	3 = 	+3	

Escape Artist	Dex*	1 = 	+1		

Forgery	             Int	2 = 	+2		

Gather Information	Cha	3 = 	+3	

Heal	             Wis	1 = 	+1		

Hide	             Dex*	1 = 	+1		

Intimidate	Cha	8 = 	+3	+5	

Jump	             Str*	7 = 	+2	+5	

Knowledge (nobility)	Int	10 = 	+2	+8	

Knowledge (religion)	Int	10 = 	+2	+8	

Listen	Wis	1 = 	+1	

Move Silently	Dex*	1 = 	+1		

Ride	Dex	6 = 	+1	+5	

Search	Int	2 = 	+2		

Sense Motive	Wis	7 = 	+1	+6	

Spot	Wis	1 = 	+1		

Survival	Wis	1 = 	+1		

Swim	Str**	2 = 	+2		

Use Rope	Dex	1 = 	+1		

* = check penalty for wearing armor 

Know Religion >=5 ranks gives +2 on turn/rebuke the undead.

*First-level Paladin spells: 2 (1+1) per day * 

Divine Favor

Human: 

_•	Extra feat at first level (already included) 
•	Four extra skill points at first level (already included) 
•	One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)_


Fighter: 

_•	Bonus Feats (already included)_

Paladin: 
_
•	Aura of Good
•	Detect Evil  (Ravenloft Only: Detect Chaos)
•	Smite Evil (2x/day; add +3 to melee attack roll, paladin levels to damage)
•	Divine Grace (level 2)
•	Lay on Hands (level 2)
•	Aura of Courage (level 3) (Magical Fear ONLY)
•	Divine Health (level 3)
•	Turn Undead (level 4) (6x/day)
•	Special Mount (level 5) (Dread Companion)
•	Remove Disease (level 6)
•	Code of Conduct / Association
•	High wisdom gains bonus spells daily_

*

	Class	HP rolled	*

Level 1:	Fighter	10	

Level 2:	Fighter	6	

Level 3:	Paladin	8	

Level 4:	Paladin	5	+1 to charisma

Level 5:	Paladin	7	

Level 6:	Paladin	10	

Level 7:	Paladin	9	

Level 8:	Paladin	10	+1 to charisma


Christopher Van Edefelt's Equipment: 

57 lb
5 lb
2 lb


1 lb
1 lb
_____
66 lb	

Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)

Sling bullets (group of 10) x1

Backpack

Signal whistle

Signet ring

Bullseye Lantern 

Whetstone

Holy symbol (silver)

*
Full Equipment List:*

Gauntlets of Ogre Power (STR+2) 4,000

Boots of Striding/Springing     2,500

Everburning Torch             110

Handy Haversack             2,000

Wand Of Cure Light Wounds       750

Wand Of Charm Person           750

Ring Of Feather Falling            2,200

Potion of Bull's Strength           300

Potion of Sanctuary X2            100

+1 Shock Bastard Sword          8,335

+1 Glamered Full Plate           5,650

Holy Symbol, Silver              25

Flint & Steel                     2 

Caltrops X5                     5

Bullseye Lantern                12

Signet Ring                     5

Silver Dagger                   10 

Acid X 2                        20

Masterwork Manacles, Amazing Lock  200

Total: 26,976 gp 

Money: 24 gp

*
Paladin Mount*

Name: Thanatos

Mount: Warhorse (heavy) 

•	Large Animal
•	Hit dice 6d8+18 (55 hit points)
•	Initiative +1 (Dex)
•	Speed 50 feet
•	AC: 18 ( -1 large +1 Dex +8 natural)
•	Attacks: 2 Hooves +7 melee; Bite +2 melee;
•	Damage 1d6+4 (2 hooves); 1d4+2 (bite); 
•	Special Qualities: Scent
•	Saves: Fort +11; Ref +6; Will +3
•	Abilities: Str 19, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 6, Wis 13, Cha 6 
•	Skills: Listen +7; Spot +7; 
•	The mount is entitled to distribute an additional 2 skill points.
•	Empathic link; Improved evasion; Share spells; Share saving throws

*Background:*

There are paladins, and then there are _paladins._

Born to the House of the Edefelts, Christopher van Edefelt is one of the latter. Tall, well-favored and handsome, it seemed clear that he was destined for great things- Indeed, ever since his birth, he lead a charmed life, pampered and protected as the only scion of a noble family. Despite the intriuge and courtly behaviour that was his lot in life, he never quite fit in amongst the decadence and decaying grandeur of the nobility...Brutally honest and morally upright, he couldn't come to terms with the sophistry, the _hypocrisy_ of those around him.

-One night, not long after a huge black stallion emerged from the mists, matters came to a head. Perhaps it was some trick of Fate, or perhaps some Higher Power was really watching; Either way, Christopher left home that night, one step ahead of the eerie fog that swallowed his lands, his family, his ancestral home.

...That was the end of everything, for him. Alone, bereft, Christopher travelled to the city of Lucine, parleying what little assets his family held into his training; Guided by his moral compass and social conscience, the wayward noble found employment with the Guards of the Watch.

Now in his mid-20s, Christopher is perhaps one of, if not _the_ most feared enforcers in the city. While his handsome face and perfectly courteous manners are enough to make women sigh, his actions are utterly remorseless and chilling- He abides strictly to the letter of the law, and believes in the dealing of swift and immediate justice to all who deserve it. In fact, even to the other Guardsmen, his righteous zeal is more than a little disturbing; More than once, he's forced confrontations with desperate criminals, preferring to slay them in 'self-defense' or while 'resisting arrest', rather than taking them into custody. 

While his actions may qualify as 'police brutality', there is, in fact, method in his madness; The long arm of the Law is notoriously slow in Lucine, and the worst scum can evade final judgement through a minimum of effort. More than once, he's been forced to allow the guilty to walk- Even worse, he's sometimes been used as little more than a meat shield for the tax collectors, rousting the disenfrancished and the poor. 

If anything, Christopher is rapidly approaching a crossroads in his life; He's straying from 'Good' to 'Law', simply because he's finding it increasingly difficult to reconcile the differences between the two conflicting choices- And who knows where this will lead?

*Personality:*

Outwardly calm and pleasant, Christopher van Edefelt is a charming young man; He's a devastatingly effective speaker, able to quickly and amiably approach almost anyone. Usually clad in his glamered Full Plate, most people can't tell that he's wearing armor until it's too late; Furthermore, he wields his bastard sword with consumnate skill and strength, rendering him an incredibly dangerous fighter. 

Generally, Christopher prefers to act as his conscience directs him, quickly falling back on the letter of the Law when he can think of no other solution- Sometimes which happens on an increasing basis, in these uncertain times. Fundamentally a Paladin at heart, he's very much an extremist when it comes to smiting evil and injustice...And thus far, his powers and his judgement have never failed him. He's utterly relentless in prosecuting those who, in his opinion, 'deserve it'; Worse, as he never, ever lies, every word from him carries an incredible amount of weight. 

His mount, Thanatos, is perhaps his mirror image. While it does have Christopher's 'best interests' at heart, it is extremely fond of mocking his confusion and occassional powerlessness- Thus, he rarely utilizes him, preferring to keep Thanatos safe and quiet within a stable.


----------



## dog45 (Nov 28, 2006)

burnout02urza: I figured that's what you meant. The character sheet looks okay, but could you format it like Bloodcookie did please? Also, I need some more background info on your character. I like what you've come up with so far, with the extremist lawful paladin.

Have you read the Ravenloft campaign setting? Because there are changes to the Paladin class.

 -  No Detect Evil. No mortal magic can detect moral alignment, by decree of the Dark Powers. Instead you get Detect Chaos, which you can also use to detect Innocents.
 - Divine Grace also counts as a bonus on charisma checks with good NPCs, while acting as a penalty on charisma checks with evil NPCs.
 - Divine Health. Diseases spawned from Darklords and Curses bypass this immunity.
 - Aura of Courage. You are still immune to magical fear, but not to the mundane Fear, Horror, or Madness saves.
 - Special Mount: Your mount has the Dread Companion template. Basically, your mount shares your ethical alignment, but is totally evil. Through the empathic link, your mount learns all your secret desires but doesn't understand why you don't act on some of them. It may secretly try to help you acquire your objects of desire, or take revenge on those who have slighted you. Basically, your mount is your Id in flesh and blood. They lack a conscience.


----------



## burnout02urza (Nov 29, 2006)

Actually, I don't have the Ravenloft campaign setting. Still, I've edited my character; The idea is a paladin in the Guards of the Watch, one who's falling back on 'Law' when he can't accomplish 'Good'. Should be interesting.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey, just wanted to chime in and say I'm really liking the other concepts so far


----------



## Erland (Nov 30, 2006)

Dog45, I like the path.  Sorry I haven't posted Philippe's specifics; I'm still quibbling over a couple of details.


----------



## Erland (Nov 30, 2006)

One more thing; how do you want hit points calculated?


----------



## dog45 (Nov 30, 2006)

Things are looking good. 

For HP, take max at first then take the average HD +1 afterwards.


----------



## Erland (Dec 3, 2006)

*Philippe Fitzroi*


```
Name: Philippe Fitzroi
Class:  Rogue 4 / Swashbuckler 2 / Fighter 1 / Duelist 1	XP: 32,000
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deity: None

S: 10 +0 (pc 2)
D: 16 +3 (pc 6 +2 level bonus)
C: 12 +1 (pc 4)
I: 16 +3 (pc 10)
W: 12 +1 (pc 4)
Ch: 14 +2 (pc 6)
HP: 50 (max @ 1st, then average +1 each level, +8 Con)

BAB: +7/+2	Melee: +7(+10)	Ranged: +10
Speed: 30’
Init: +3

AC: 20 [21] (10base +5 armor +2 shield +3Dex [+1Canny Defense] [+1 Dodge])
Touch: 13 [14]		Flatfooted: 20

Fort: +5 +1(Con) = +6
Ref: +5 +3(Dex) +1(Grace) = +9
Will: +1 +1(Wis) = +2

Skills
Balance 2 +3(Dex) -2(armor) +2(synergy) = +5
Bluff 10 +2(Cha) = +12
Climb 2 +0(Str) = +2
Diplomacy 5 +2(Cha) +6(synergy) +5(magic) = +18
Disable Device 3 +3(Int) = +6
Escape Artist 4 +3(Dex) -2(armor) = +5
Gather Information 5 +2(Cha) +2(synergy) = +9
Hide 8 +3(Dex) -2(armor) = +9
Intimidate 2 +2(Cha) +2(synergy) = +6
Jump 2 +0(Str) -2(armor) +2(synergy) = +2
Knowledge (local) 5 + 3(Int) +1(feat) = +9
Knowledge (Nobility and royalty) 5 +3(Int) +1(feat) = +9
Languages (? native + 3)
Listen 6 +1(Wis) = +7
Move Silently 8 +3(Dex) -2(armor) = +9
Open Lock 7 +3(Dex) +5(magic) = +15
Perform (Acting) 1 +2(Cha) = +3
Perform (Dance) 3 +2(Cha) = +5
Perform (Oratory) 1 +2(Cha) = +3
Perform (Sing) 0 +2(Cha) +5(magic) = +7
Search 7 +3(Int) [+5(magic)] = +10 [+15]
Sense Motive 7 +1(Wis) = +8
Spot 7 + 1(Wis) = +8
Tumble 10 +3(Dex) -2(armor) = +11

Feats:
Combat Expertise
Dodge
Education
Improved Feint
Mobility
Weapon Finesse

Special Abilities
Racial (Human)
•	Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or 
        penalties due to their size. 
•	Human base land speed is 30 feet. 
•	1 extra feat at 1st level. 
•	4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each 
        additional level.
•	Automatic Language: Common. Bonus Languages: Any (other than
        secret languages, such as Druidic).  See the Speak Language skill. 
•	Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass human takes
        an experience point penalty, his or her highest-level class does not 
        count.
Rogue:
•	Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Rogues are proficient with all simple 
        weapons plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, short bow, and short 
        sword.  Rogues are proficient with light armor, but not with shields. 
•	Sneak Attack +2d6
•	Trapfinding
•	Evasion – At 2nd level and higher, a rogue can avoid even magical 
        and unusual attacks with great agility. If she makes a successful 
        Reflex save against an attack that normally deals half damage on a 
        successful save, she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used 
        only if the rogue is wearing light armor or no armor. 
•	Trap Sense – At 3rd level, a rogue gains an intuitive sense that 
        alerts her to danger from traps, giving her a +1 bonus on Reflex 
        saves made to avoid traps and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks 
        made by traps.
•	Uncanny Dodge – Starting at 4th level, a rogue can react to danger 
        before her senses would normally allow her to do so. She retains her 
        Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if she is caught flatfooted or 
        struck by an invisible attacker.  However, she still loses her 
        Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized. 
Swashbuckler:
•	Weapon and Armor Proficiency – Swashbucklers are proficient with 
        all simple and martial weapons and with light armor.
•	Weapon Finesse – Bonus feat (already included above).
•	Grace – At 2nd level swashbucklers gains a +1 competence bonus on 
        Reflex saves.
Fighter:
•	Bonus Feat – At first and every even numbered level (already included 
        above).
Duelist:
•	Canny Defense – When not wearing armor or using a shield, a duelist 
        adds 1 point of Intelligence bonus (if any) per duelist class level 
        to her Dexterity bonus to modify Armor Class while wielding a 
        melee weapon. If a duelist is caught flatfooted or otherwise denied 
        her Dexterity bonus, she also loses this bonus.


Equipment:
Rapier +2 (AB+12 1d6+2p/18-20/x2 2lb) 8320gp
Throwing Daggers x6 (AB+10 1d4ps/19-20/x2 10’ 1lb) 12gp
Mithral Shirt +1 (AC +5, Armor Check -2 10lb) 2100gp
Buckler +1 (AC +2 5lb) 1165gp
Ring of Lockpicking (+5 competence bonus to Open Lock) 4500gp
Choker of Eloquence (+5 competence bonus to Bluff, Diplomacy, 
    Perform ()) 6000gp
Goggles of Minute Seeing (+5 competence bonus to Search w/in 1’) 1250gp
MW Lockpicks 2lb 100gp
Explorer’s outfit –
Courtier’s outfit x3 18lb 90gp
Elixir of Hiding x2 (+10 competence bonus to Hide for 1 hour) 500gp
Elixir of Sneaking x2 (+10 competence bonus to Move Silently for 
    1 hour) 500gp
Potion – Cure Light Wounds x5 (cure 1d8+1hp) 250gp
Signet ring and various jewelry 213gp

Money: 2000gp

Age: 20
Height: 5’ 11”
Weight: 159
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Light Brown w/ blond highlights (“dirty blond”)
Skin: Lightly tanned

[Sblock=The Path of Vengence] 
None of your gifts work against Innocents. 
The Charisma penalities stack, but don't apply to any Curse 
    checks you may make.  If you had a 16 CHA and now it's a 14, 
    you still get the +3 bonus on your Curses checks.

Step 1: True Strike 1/day // Can only target someone who has 
        injuried or insulted you.

Step 2: Voice of Wrath feat // Your voice turns dry and scratchy, 
        -2 Cha

Step 3: Rage 1/day (as the spell) // Paranoia Madness effect

Step 4: Detect Thoughts 3/day // Evil alignment when planning 
        or taking revenge, -2 Cha

Step 5: Slay Living 1/day // -4 Wis, -2 Cha 

The idea behind this Path is that Philippe can avoid using the 
gifts by changing your behavior, but he probably won't.  
The 'no Innocents' clause is in there as a target for 
his Paranoia. [/sblock]
```


----------



## dog45 (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok, recruitment is closed. I would have liked to see more interest, but I am very pleased with the entries that were made. Quality, not Quantity, etc...


Erland: Philippe Fitzroi "the thief"

Bloodcookie: Leothar Falcqon "the noble"

burnout02urza: Christopher Van Edefelt "the righteous"

I will start a rogues gallery thread. Please post your character sheets using the format Bloodcookie has used. 

burnout02urza: Have you decided on your Path, or do you want me to make one for you?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2006)

Dog45, I'm sorry I couldn't get a character together for submission. This looks like a game with a lot of potintial. I just had too much going on right now. If you need an alternate later on, keep me in mind. Happy Gaming All!


----------



## dog45 (Dec 6, 2006)

Rogues Gallery is up - http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3213055#post3213055

Once everyones character is finalized, I'll go into more depth with what's going on with your group and then we'll start.


----------



## burnout02urza (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes, I would probably need you to make a path...Both for game balance's sake, and because I don't have the Ravenloft setting.


----------



## Erland (Dec 8, 2006)

I'd like to slightly modify the choker of eloquence - the item from Complete Adventurer gives a bonus to Peform (Sing); I'd like to change it to Perform (Oratory).  I feel that's better in keeping with the intent of the item, but for game purposes the writers modified Sing to make the item more appealing to Bards.  If you prefer I keep to the standard, that's fine too; it obviously isn't Philippe's main line of interest.

Also, I took the Education feat to reflect the influence and teaching of Abban Faria, rather than to indicate that he spent time in a formal classroom.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 8, 2006)

Both of those are fine.

burnout02urza: I'm working on your path. It should be finished soon, so you can look it over.


----------



## dog45 (Dec 9, 2006)

Path of Law

1 +2 Sense Motive / Doesn't trust anyone to tell the truth

2 Zone of Truth 1/day / Colorblind, see only in black and white

3 Lawful Subtype, DR 3/Chaotic / -2 INT, -1 Will Saves

4 Protection from Chaos at will / Alternate Personality: Chaotic Evil Thief

5 Mark of Justice 1/day / Alignment change to Lawful Neutral


----------



## burnout02urza (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice. However, does the 5th level mean that the character loses Paladin abilities? Furthermore, shouldn't 'Order's Wrath' the anti-chaos version of 'Smite' be on the list?


----------



## dog45 (Dec 9, 2006)

As far as losing Paladin abilities, yeah, it does. By that time you are one step away from becoming a Darklord. Losing your Paladin abilities should be the least of your concerns.

What book is Orders Wrath in?


----------



## burnout02urza (Dec 10, 2006)

The Player's Handbook. It's the anti-chaos version of 'Holy Smite', the Divine Spell. The anti-Good version is 'Unholy Blight' and the anti-Law version is 'Chaos Hammer'.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey burnout02urza, for your post in the rogues gallery, you want to use 
	
	



```
rather than <window> tags to make the scrollable boxes :)
```


----------



## burnout02urza (Dec 16, 2006)

Ah, got it. Thanks. Can't wait for the game to start...


----------



## Erland (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm going to be travelling from the 20th til the 27th.  I'll try to get to an internet connection while I'm away, but don't know if I'll be able to get signed on.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Bloodcookie (Dec 19, 2006)

Happy holidays, and safe travels


----------



## Erland (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks, Bloodcookie, back safe and sound.

Looking forward to things settling down so we can start the game.


----------

